# Missing Functions



## pwiegner (Mar 9, 2008)

Hello, greetings from bittercold Germany. Yes there will be a climate change: a new ice age is around the corner. Sorry for my not so fluent English. 

The problem is as follows:


My Bachmann consolidation is equipped with a Phoenix P5 sound system and following Digitrax components: DG583S decoder, DCS50 throttle, and DB200+ booster. The loco stands on a test bench. Everything worked fine till I wanted to change the directional lights to non-directional. I played around with some CV´s according to the Digitrax manuals (as I thought). The result: the engine responds furthermore to the throttle combined with all sound features including bell and whistle. F0 works also, but all other functions are gone. I reset the decoder back to factory results by giving CV8 a value of 08. That measure didn´t work also. What went wrong? Can someone help? 
Peter


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds like your reset to default did not work, check your setting of CV8.... did you do this on the program track or on the main? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

I hope on the main or you will need to pull the conection to the p5 .... not enough power on the program track to run both


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm a little confused--when you say all the 'other' functions are gone, do you mean decoder related functions such as lights/smoke, or do you mean the soundboard related functions? I've had problems with my P5 where I've adjusted CV's on the main decoder and then had to use the Phoenix programming module to reset the DCC info on the P5--it seems to get scrambled for some reason.


----------



## pwiegner (Mar 9, 2008)

Hello Greg, the loco stands on stationary rollers, that means on a program track. Peter


----------



## pwiegner (Mar 9, 2008)

There is sufficient power. Everything was o.k. before playing around with the CV´s. Peter


----------



## pwiegner (Mar 9, 2008)

I mean the soundcard related functions. I will use the Phoenix programming module with my PC to reset the DCC info. I guess, that´s the solution. Thanks. Peter


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Peter, I do programming on the main on rollers too, so stationary rollers do not guarantee anything. When I test a loco, I normally have a separate track, and I have quick connects set up to connect to my DCC programming output, or my QSI programmer, or to track power. 

So your loco is on the programming track and has 2 decoders in it, and they are both "active"... well that is your problem. You need to either disconnect a decoder, or use decoder lock functions if your 2 decoders support it. 

You cannot program 2 decoders at the same time on the programming track, it is a bidirectional interface. 

Regards, Greg


----------

